# Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 Plus



## Herschel (Aug 21, 2017)

I am considering a Yoga Tab 3 Plus tablet, with the most demanding app being LR mobile.  I have read that there have been issues with readability of the menus and other text due to the 10" screen and the 2560x1600 screen resolution.  It uses a Snapdragon 652 processor and runs Marshmallow (Android 6 - and is likely not upgrade-able).  It has 32GB internal memory.  It is currently on sale for $100 off at Fry's Electronics ($299-$100=$199), so it seems like a decent value.  I use a Lenovo ThinkPad, but have never used any of their tablets.

Any thoughts?

-Herschel


----------



## rufy93 (Aug 21, 2017)

Can't say anything about the Lenovo hardware as I've never used it myself. 
I have however used Lightroom on a nexus 10 which har the same size and resolution on the display. 
LR mobile works really well, just make sure your smart previews are off high resolution. 

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Herschel (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks!  I may try the Yoga while it is on sale


----------

